# Purdy Colossus 1 3/4" Diam. Covers



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

My local SW store has the Purdy Colossus 1 3/4" diameter covers on closeout for $1 @. You need to have the special frame for them. If anyone is interested in them PM me and I'll pick them up for you. I think they have around 10 of them left.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

DAYUM!! Now that is a killer deal! 
I finally broke my habit of using them to paint a room in under 5 minutes...
Seriously, they are* not *for the weak nor timid painter.

You are a true scholar and a gentleman for offering.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet deal.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wasn't Arch looking for some of those not too long ago ?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

What kind of covers are they and where are you located?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Described in first post, I'll have to check on nap length. Located in Omaha.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I use the ProExtras for interior. I was wondering nap size and material. 1/2" soft woven is what I use. KC MO here.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Andyman said:


> I use the ProExtras for interior. I was wondering nap size and material. 1/2" soft woven is what I use. KC MO here.


The Purdy colossus covers are a polyamide material that resembles yarn. Tips off like a brush when used correctly leaving virtually no stipple in the finish coat, even when it's applied with the 3/4" nap.


----------

